# 3-1-1 verses 10-12 hours



## rnlussier (Apr 26, 2017)

I have been smoking meats for a few years now since my kids got me a smoker for fathers day. I'm very much a begninner, but have the hang of it.

I have been using the general 3-2-1 (225 degrees) method and have good success with beef and pork ribs.

However, every time I watch the food channels that visit BBQ restaurants, they are smoking their meats for 10-14 hours.

Is it possible that I should be smoking meats longer to get a better breakdown of the meat, especially Beef Ribs ?

Thanks all

Rich...


----------



## phatbac (Apr 26, 2017)

Usually when you hear about 10-14 hour cooks you are talking pork butt (shoulder) and Briskets for ribs 5 hours should be enough. if you find you want a little longer then cook to your tastes but i cook my ribs about 4-4 and half hours or so, but black betty (my smoker) cooks fast.

I usually don't get much more than 6 -8 hours on my pork or briskets either but some like the all night cooks

I always thought the boasting of i cooked for 14 hours , well i cooked for 20 hours etc. is bravado anyways.

main thing cook the meat you like to the way you like to eat it and what everyone else does doesn't matter!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

We cook to temp, not time. As Aaron says the longer smokes tend to be butts & brisket.

It also matters what temp your running your smoker at.

If your getting good results with your ribs I wouldn't change a thing.

I smoke my ribs to temp too, instead of time.

Here is my method, it may give you some ideas.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240916/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works

Al


----------



## wade (Apr 26, 2017)

When I have time I use the 3:2:~1 at 225 F method but it is all fairly flexible. Ribs are actually very forgiving. Last Saturday I was giving BBQ demonstrations at a local Craft Festival and I needed to cook them quickly so they were cooked at 280 F using 2:2 and guess what? They turned our great too.

As has been said above, for larger joints you need to cook by temperature and the time is almost irrelevant. Pork shoulder I just take up to 175 F (80 C) before pulling and it takes as long or as short as it takes.


----------



## rnlussier (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks All ! - much appreciated !


----------



## whisky (May 3, 2017)

I have an MEF and for me the 321 at 225 works fine on St Louis style ribs but for baby backs it's a bit too long.

Baby backs at 321 makes the meat too mushy for me.  I like a little bit of firmness and pull.

I've been doing 221 or even a bit shorter and marking them on the grill.

I like to cut the ribs with a knife without tearing the meat.


----------



## mike5051 (May 3, 2017)

The 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 methods are for ribs.  If you have a 10+ pound piece of meat and you are smoking it at 225...it is going to take plenty of hours to get it to an IT of 200-205.  It will stall for a good stretch and may even drop in IT during those hours of smoking.  Then it will take more hours to go from 195 to 205, just because the smoker temp isn't much higher then the meat temp.  Cranking up the smoker temp will speed up these normal happenings, but then you're not going "low and slow".

Mike


----------



## stickyfingers (May 4, 2017)

No, you're probably confusing what they're cooking. More than likely they are talking about butts and briskets....10-14hours is the norm. You're talking ribs....big difference in time. BUT, don't get too hung up on time. Time is just a guide to use for when it is time eat. Internal Temperature is more important when the food is done. Simply said, cook to temp.


----------



## dave schiller (May 14, 2017)

As a newbie, can someone explain what the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 etc cooking regimes refer to?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 14, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


> As a newbie, can someone explain what the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 etc cooking regimes refer to?



Both are methods for cooking ribs. It's a general timeline to get them done. 

2-2-1 is for babynacks

3-2-1 is for spares and beef ribs

They are phases first phase is meat direct on the grill. Second phase is meat wrapped in foil back on the grill. Last phase is meat out of foil back on the grill. Any sauce added to meat is done last phase. These numbers are a guide. They second and third phase may vary a bit. 

I do my ribs straight in the grill the entire cook. Except beef ribs I like to foil so they braise a bit. 

Baby backs take 4-5 hours, spares and beef ribs 5-6. As a general Rule of thumb. 

These times are assuming your pit is running around 250. 

You can also do hot n fast 90 minute ribs running the smoker at 325.


----------



## cropharvester (May 14, 2017)

The first & last # is cooking hours unwrapped,The middle # is cooking hours  wrapped,such as aluminum foil.


----------



## dave schiller (May 14, 2017)

Thanks, guys.  And all these time are at a constant 250?


----------



## jokensmoken (May 15, 2017)

Yessiree...somewhere between 225°F and 250°F is usually the standard unless otherwise stated when giving basic guide lines info.


----------

